# Noisy Bikes



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 1, 2018)

Just come back from France for a few days and I was surprised at the number of Harley Davidson bikes being  ridden around.. I do not like noisy bikes but ALL of these things are super noisy and driven with noise intent. We parked in the Aire at Cite d Europe on Monday night and at four'ish in the morning, one started up it sounde like a biglgenerator at first with the choke on it slowly got  slower and slower  until I thought it was stalling, then I realised it was of the afore mentioned noise machine, which then ROARED into life around the  aire and off up the road with no thought of other people, then the RV it came from, Started to repeately blast the damn  airhorns like a bloody ship  sinking, before they drove off as well.  It was pretty annoying and there  might have been a few, willing to silence them with violence.   I think I am coming to Hate that make, I know MS had one but She Would not have done that to anyone, would she? The other things are those bloody fizzy whizzbang scooter the kids ride on there all noise no go I had to follow on up a long drag, It was not only underpowered it was knackered and only managed 10mph  but kept in the centre of the road for miles.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 1, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Just come back from France for a few days and I was surprised at the number of Harley Davidson bikes being  ridden around.. I do not like noisy bikes but ALL of these things are super noisy and driven with noise intent. We parked in the Aire at Cite d Europe on Monday night and at four'ish in the morning, one started up it sounde like a biglgenerator at first with the choke on it slowly got  slower and slower  until I thought it was stalling, then I realised it was of the afore mentioned noise machine, which then ROARED into life around the  aire and off up the road with no thought of other people, then the RV it came from, Started to repeately blast the damn  airhorns like a bloody ship  sinking, before they drove off as well.  It was pretty annoying and there  might have been a few, willing to silence them with violence.   I think I am coming to Hate that make, *I know MS had one but She Would not have done that to anyone, would she?* The other things are those bloody fizzy whizzbang scooter the kids ride on there all noise no go I had to follow on up a long drag, It was not only underpowered it was knackered and only managed 10mph  but kept in the centre of the road for miles.



You wanna bet?! :ninja: 

:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 1, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You wanna bet?! :ninja:
> 
> :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:



My opinion  drops, if you, on one of those would upset a whole area at 4 in the morning.  sound like dump trucks on steroids.  the pistons stay still and the engine rotates around them.
A new one drove past me at a roundabout  quietly then the silencer fell off  BLAT BLAT BLAT  followed by BLAT!!! as a truck ran over the silencer in the road.  It was BRAND NEW having done 12 miles from the selling dealer.  They are yuppie posing  icons.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 1, 2018)

Enfield Bullet diesel is what you need ;-) 



[video=youtube;LX8vSLA4Wpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX8vSLA4Wpc[/video]


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 1, 2018)

I would have chinned that git pulling out at end of lane,you also need paddy over to re tarmac those roads.
Still have my old brittish model 350


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 1, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Enfield Bullet diesel is what you need ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;LX8vSLA4Wpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX8vSLA4Wpc[/video]


Thank you for that . Fifteen minutes was plenty long enough I was ready to get off. 
No  wonder there are plenty of low milage oilfields for sale on fleabay and they will be nicer to ride than that.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 1, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> My opinion  drops, if you, on one of those would upset a whole area at 4 in the morning.  sound like dump trucks on steroids.  the pistons stay still and the engine rotates around them.
> A new one drove past me at a roundabout  quietly then the silencer fell off  BLAT BLAT BLAT  followed by BLAT!!! as a truck ran over the silencer in the road.  It was BRAND NEW having done 12 miles from the selling dealer.  They are yuppie posing  icons.



:raofl::lol-061:

Yup. Not much better than old tractors and they are, more often than not, definitely yuppie posing icons. Not always though.

I particularly loved riding mine at times of the day/night when there was just me and the bike and maybe a few truckers on the road.
The less traffic the better. These days that's nigh on impossible.

To be fair, I never woke anyone up THAT early in the morning, but any other reasonable hour and it was fair game!  
You can't avoid the noise they make, even with factory supplied silencer still in place they give a very distinctive sound. 

I can hear one coming from miles away


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 1, 2018)

This is a much nicer kind of Harley


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 1, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> :raofl::lol-061:
> 
> Yup. Not much better than old tractors and they are, more often than not, definitely yuppie posing icons. Not always though.
> 
> ...


Bet you have the german helmit ,boots,sunglasses and sleevless leather jacket


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 1, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Bet you have the german helmit ,boots,sunglasses and sleevless leather jacket


Nope 

Sunglasses maybe, but not the rest


----------



## Byronic (Aug 1, 2018)

Well known truism; Harley Davison, the most effective way to turn petrol into noise, without the side effects of producing any meaningful power !!


----------



## izwozral (Aug 1, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> This is a much nicer kind of Harley
> 
> View attachment 66249




Why is there a stencil of a bottom on the sidecar?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 1, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Why is there a stencil of a bottom on the sidecar?


:raofl::lol-049:

We asked Woody the same thing! :lol-061:

He made the sidecar himself, so it was his livery.

Here's the man himself, don't know if he's still got old Queenie, although I suspect he will have 

D M Wood  - About

.... and I think you'll find it's not a bottom!!  :rolleyes2: :lol-061:


----------



## harrow (Aug 2, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Enfield Bullet diesel is what you need ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;LX8vSLA4Wpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX8vSLA4Wpc[/video]



Nice slow tick-over but far too much clatter for me.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 2, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> :raofl::lol-049:
> 
> We asked Woody the same thing! :lol-061:
> 
> ...



Boobs? Whatever it is, Woody is a fine thatcher!


----------



## Wully (Aug 2, 2018)

That photo of roof thatcher spoiled my day ive always had a picture in my mind of bales of hay and 20” nails to fix them


----------



## runnach (Aug 2, 2018)

Rumour as it that HD are about to launch an electric motorbike I wonder if it will come with a sound track ?

There is a lot of sentiment amongst bikers, that despite running lights some wearing hi viz vests Motorists still don't see them. With that in mind a loud exhaust gives an audible warning of one presence. They may have a point.

Channa


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 2, 2018)

channa said:


> Rumour as it that HD are about to launch an electric motorbike I wonder if it will come with a sound track ?
> 
> There is a lot of sentiment amongst bikers, that despite running lights some wearing hi viz vests Motorists still don't see them. With that in mind a loud exhaust gives an audible warning of one presence. They may have a point.
> 
> Channa



True, but with the HD lot it's still mostly posing! :lol-049::lol-061:


----------



## runnach (Aug 2, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> True, but with the HD lot it's still mostly posing! :lol-049::lol-061:


 There is certainly a lot of that, and get the mick taken on a lot of the groups, The same is true of the wannabe Rossis and Pedrozas with sportsbikes ... power rangers lol:dance:

Strange how stereotypes work. I visited the lad who tested my bike last week both of us have long hair and beards ....Firstly customers coming in think I work there and launch onto telling me their issues before I can put them right. The funnier part is the lad that owns it all of a sudden shows me a chopper he has built and selling would I be interested ( He has done a sterling job though) If he really knew me under a cover is an old Ariel now that I could be tempted with but don't tell Maureen

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Aug 2, 2018)

HD do have an electric bike, the Livewire.

The only thing louder than a Harley exhaust is the bling.
Mind you when a Harley gets up to a decent speed, the riders leather tassles
can go off like a cracked bullwhip, but thankfully this doesn't happen too often.


They've recently brought out a 'small' 750 naked, looks like a Moto Guzzi an attempt
in getting away from the stereotype Harley look. Quite a nice looker I'd say.


----------



## runnach (Aug 2, 2018)

Byronic said:


> HD do have an electric bike, the Livewire.
> 
> The only thing louder than a Harley exhaust is the bling.
> Mind you when a Harley gets up to a decent speed, the riders leather tassles
> ...



HD as a manufacturer are quite clever, Where has the Japanese marques tease the market with R1, Fireblade Kawasaki ZX etc their customers are "brand tarts" switch and swop to the latest flavour . customer retention opportunity is limited.

HD sell more than the bikes, branded everything ! sell the lifestyle ( hence the posers) They really are leagues ahead in selling a brand.

A few years ago the people I worked for acquired a large Motor cycle dealership Yamaha, Suzuki franchise we were ready to off load it  was the car side we were interested in a Peugeout franchise we had 5 already so a case of imprinting our business model. However when we saw the value of accessories leathers helmets and the like we paid the bloke running it a retainer to keep him kept the business and made a few quid. Sold eventually to J & S who are the big player nowadays.

HD have been doing it for years

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Aug 2, 2018)

The Americans in general, the masters of selling an image. In the 50s and 60s they
sold a whole lifestyle, HD were part of it. They missed an opportunity though when
Marlon Brando bestrode a Triumph for On The Waterfront, thankfully!!
I think the epitome of successful image making/lifestyle must be Apple.


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 2, 2018)

channa said:


> There is a lot of sentiment amongst bikers, that despite running lights some wearing hi viz vests Motorists still don't see them. With that in mind a loud exhaust gives an audible warning of one presence. They may have a point.
> 
> Channa



As they say "Loud Pipes Saves Lives"

Regards,
Del


----------



## harrow (Aug 2, 2018)

harrow said:


> Nice slow tick-over but far too much clatter for me.



And the petrol bike is not exactly quiet either, you would not need a horn !


----------



## runnach (Aug 2, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> As they say "Loud Pipes Saves Lives"
> 
> Regards,
> Del



I have to admit a theory I subscribe too, albeit in fairness to Gwaygway 4 am early morning is a little inconsiderate.

Is it a man thing ? Why do the hairs stand on our neck when we hear a Merlin on a Spit, Vulcan. It can reduce us to dewey eyed why ?

I managed to salvage a " sounds of the TT " off my Dad, old Agostinis Honda the Guzzis Nortons thumping on the island Murray Walker commentating ...a Dark room its like an orchestra.

Summat primeval going on ! stirs the soul

Channa


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 2, 2018)

channa said:


> I have to admit a theory I subscribe too, albeit in fairness to Gwaygway 4 am early morning is a little inconsiderate.
> 
> Is it a man thing ? Why do the hairs stand on our neck when we hear a Merlin on a Spit, Vulcan. It can reduce us to dewey eyed why ?
> 
> ...



It's not exclusively male. Depends what makes you tick  

At the opposite end, good brass or silver bands reduce me to tears every single time!


----------



## runnach (Aug 2, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> It's not exclusively male. Depends what makes you tick
> 
> At the opposite end, good brass or silver bands reduce me to tears every single time!



I am smiling last weekend some ladies a dozen or so in a Kawasaki group I am part of decided to have an outing to a café down south somewhere, The weather was less than accommodating , the dog refused a walk..all got there and home safe and on some lively bikes. the group picture big smiles and a coffee no doubt girly chat too) lasses that love bikes as much as I do.( whats not to like)

Last week a lass had a tyre change the chain like a skipping rope , one  of the lads showed her how to tighten it ...I am sure he would behave the same way had it been a bloke in my world it isn't a crime not knowing how to do something stacks I cant do...So now she knows how to do a basic maintenance task on her bike

That is the biker culture ( not as strong as it was 30 years ago) but it is still there..I think a commonality with wild campers and the number that have bikes too

Brotherhood and Sisterhood whats the combined term ?
Channa


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 2, 2018)

channa said:


> I am smiling last weekend some ladies a dozen or so in a Kawasaki group I am part of decided to have an outing to a café down south somewhere, The weather was less than accommodating , the dog refused a walk..all got there and home safe and on some lively bikes. the group picture big smiles and a coffee no doubt girly chat too) lasses that love bikes as much as I do.( whats not to like)
> 
> Last week a lass had a tyre change the chain like a skipping rope , one  of the lads showed her how to tighten it ...I am sure he would behave the same way had it been a bloke in my world it isn't a crime not knowing how to do something stacks I cant do...So now she knows how to do a basic maintenance task on her bike
> 
> ...



Problem is that bikes are more of a status symbol nowadays and therefore the comradery isn't as strong as it was, I still wave to anyone on a bike regardless of whether it's a big bike or some kid on a 125. We need to encourage the youngsters so the culture continues. One problem with bikes is that the cost of obtaining a full licence is way too expensive, plus the government see them as a problem whereas they could well be a solution to the traffic problems in cities, I believe that Edinburgh (along with a few other cities) are now allowing bikes to use the bus lanes which is welcome thing.

Regards
Del


----------



## Beemer (Aug 2, 2018)

I am in the camp of " loud bikes saves lives", however, there is a time and place.
I commute to work every day on a motorbike, on one of the bikes I occasionally swap my standard exhaust for a louder one when I need to.
There is a definite difference to car driver reactions when I am filtering through the daily persistent car queues, more cars move over before I get level with them, if they hear me coming, compared to when I filter with the standard quieter exhaust.

I am aware that my loud exhaust can set off car alarms in a covered garage.
My garage at home is at the bottom of my garden, and I have retired neighbours, so I push the bike out of the garage and past the house before starting the bike in the mornings to go to work.


----------



## Byronic (Aug 2, 2018)

channa said:


> Summat primeval going on ! stirs the soul
> 
> Channa



You've got it in a nutshell.....I think. Could be it's done for the same reasons as to why it can be considered manly to crack off a loud one, just a mechanical version and likewise the louder the more macho. :lol-061:


----------



## runnach (Aug 2, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> Problem is that bikes are more of a status symbol nowadays and therefore the comradery isn't as strong as it was, I still wave to anyone on a bike regardless of whether it's a big bike or some kid on a 125. We need to encourage the youngsters so the culture continues. One problem with bikes is that the cost of obtaining a full licence is way too expensive, plus the government see them as a problem whereas they could well be a solution to the traffic problems in cities, I believe that Edinburgh (along with a few other cities) are now allowing bikes to use the bus lanes which is welcome thing.
> 
> Regards
> Del



I wouldn't want to be doing a bike test today , various modules and all sorts of nonsense. Some of it is very good , trail braking looking at lampposts to spot junctions etc. it is more informed than when I passed my test ( a bloke on foot with a clipboard)

I am a member of over 50s and still riding bikes, and it is fair to say a lot of the group are people who are empty nesters a few quid in their pocket and perhaps living a youth they didn't have. I see it all the time posing on sports bike on PCP at the local café (Squires) but they are totally dis enfranchised as to what motorcycling is about.

But you cant buy experience and the ethos

Channa


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 2, 2018)

I remember  going round to pick a mate up one morning and even though I wasn't revving the engine my XS1100 set off just about every car and van alarm in the street. Luckily it wasn't stupid early but around 8am but after all the alarms started I just thought sod it and opened it up.

I prefer to think it was a rich nice sound rather than noise


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 2, 2018)

I've never bought into the loud pipes saves lives argument, to me its just a good excuse for having a noisy bike. Just admit you like noisy bikes and have done with it. The argument stacks up less today than it has ever done. As cars over the years have got more and more sound proof and louder and more sophisticated sound systems in them the chances of been heard are far less now than years ago when the phrase was coined. Sound is a very directional thing. You fire your loud exhaust noise backwards whilst you travel forwards negating most of the argument. Just listen to emergency vehicles once they have passed you . Its very noticeable because they are directing the sound forwards, not backwards.
All my bikes have genuine stock exhausts to keep them quiet. 
Those with loud pipes just admit it. You like them.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 2, 2018)

I dont mind admitting I like loud pipes 

I would have given anything to get my hands on my mates Laverda Jota back in the 70's, seemed t0 fire every other lamp post and what a sound


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 2, 2018)

Anyone who likes loud exhaust notes should get themselves to a big meet at Santa Pod for the drag racing. They make the Merlin engine sound like that oilfield diesel in the other thread. Now the dragsters ARE worth listening to.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 2, 2018)

Fazerloz said:


> Anyone who likes loud exhaust notes should get themselves to a big meet at Santa Pod for the drag racing. They make the Merlin engine sound like that oilfield diesel in the other thread. Now the dragsters ARE worth listening to.



Never done the pod for bikes but been a few times with cars. Is Red Victor One still the resident beast? It was the fastest (or was it most powerful) road legal car in the country by a long way.


----------



## 1807truckman (Aug 2, 2018)

Can't beat the sound of a good ole Hog

Graham


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Aug 2, 2018)

channa said:


> Rumour as it that HD are about to launch an electric motorbike I wonder if it will come with a sound track ?
> 
> There is a lot of sentiment amongst bikers, that despite running lights some wearing hi viz vests Motorists still don't see them. With that in mind a loud exhaust gives an audible warning of one presence. They may have a point.
> 
> Channa


Y^ou can feel the Earth shaking even through the cars suspension, then you hear the  noise, then feel the vibration then the  blissfull silence of all those quiet lorries going passed you.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 2, 2018)

Few things nicer than the sound of a 750 kettle......

[video=youtube_share;auB7m3Q1C2w]https://youtu.be/auB7m3Q1C2w[/video]


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 2, 2018)

Sounds like that collection of rattly tins they tie behind the 'just married' vehicle :lol-049::lol-061: (only joking - well, sort of... hehe)  

Seriously, if I rode one of those I would probably kill myself!


----------



## Byronic (Aug 2, 2018)

channa said:


> I wouldn't want to be doing a bike test today , various modules and all sorts of nonsense. Some of it is very good , trail braking looking at lampposts to spot junctions etc. it is more informed than when I passed my test ( a bloke on foot with a clipboard)
> 
> I am a member of over 50s and still riding bikes, and it is fair to say a lot of the group are people who are empty nesters a few quid in their pocket and perhaps living a youth they didn't have. I see it all the time posing on sports bike on PCP at the local café (Squires) but they are totally dis enfranchised as to what motorcycling is about.
> 
> ...



You've awakened bitter memories! Because of DVLA data switchover glitches
a number of bike riders who passed the test way back were forgotten about, even some
cops and examiners and myself. 20+ years living in other parts of the world meant
I had a NZ licence, Aussie licence, Dubai licence, but suddenly found myself bereft
of a UK licence, long story short I ended up doing the UK full A1 and then the A.
So 2 tests exactly the same. Despite my bad habits accrued over the years, and only average 
capabilities I passed, the testing isn't so taxing but the process can be convoluted for 17 to 21 
then up to 24 year olds, but straightforward enough for anyone older.

I'm sure I posted a long boring post on my particular bike test travails a few years back.


----------



## mjvw (Aug 2, 2018)

HD's waste of a good v-twin engine give me a Guzzi or Ducati and the spaghetti wiring that comes with them. if you have owned a Moto Guzzi you will know what I mean


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 2, 2018)

This covers a few.

[video=youtube;iaCIidQ1Mjs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaCIidQ1Mjs[/video]


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Aug 2, 2018)

Ah the old  750 Kettle, two stroke, I had one of those, one bike I could never  get along with   Now the one it replaced, regretfully, BSA A10 Road Rocket with twin Goldie "silencers" , now that was loud would fair rattle the windows that un :lol-049:


----------



## mjvw (Aug 2, 2018)

Suzuki RE5 is a motorcycle with a liquid-cooled single-rotor Wankel engine, strange beast! but ahead of it's time.


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 2, 2018)

mjvw said:


> Suzuki RE5 is a motorcycle with a liquid-cooled single-rotor Wankel engine, strange beast! but ahead of it's time.



Along with the rest of rotary engines.... Fantastically powerful BUT flawed with tip seal issues... 

That said, a quad rotor Mazda takes some beating sound wise.

[video=youtube_share;crGZC4BSPdQ]https://youtu.be/crGZC4BSPdQ[/video]


----------



## Herman (Aug 2, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Enfield Bullet diesel is what you need ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;LX8vSLA4Wpc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX8vSLA4Wpc[/video]



And when it's got it's bucket fitted on the front it can still shift a ton of earth.


----------



## Herman (Aug 2, 2018)

alwaysared said:


> Problem is that bikes are more of a status symbol nowadays and therefore the comradery isn't as strong as it was, I still wave to anyone on a bike regardless of whether it's a big bike or some kid on a 125. We need to encourage the youngsters so the culture continues. One problem with bikes is that the cost of obtaining a full licence is way too expensive, plus the government see them as a problem whereas they could well be a solution to the traffic problems in cities, I believe that Edinburgh (along with a few other cities) are now allowing bikes to use the bus lanes which is welcome thing.
> 
> Regards
> Del



Back in the 80's and 90's every biker acknowledge each other (except scooter boys unless it was a 2 fingered salute :raofl. Nowadays it seems to be only every other biker nods back if your lucky.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 3, 2018)

mistericeman said:


> Few things nicer than the sound of a 750 kettle......



I used to love triples, my own were KH400, XS750, I oh so nearly got a beautiful maroon and cream 750 Trident, one of the last built but I didn’t survive Isle of Man trip and it got sold.


----------



## Beemer (Aug 3, 2018)

DaveH55 said:


> Ah the old  750 Kettle, two stroke, I had one of those, one bike I could never  get along with   Now the one it replaced, regretfully, BSA A10 Road Rocket with twin Goldie "silencers" , now that was loud would fair rattle the windows that un :lol-049:



Ah the old 750 triple kettle...  I remember.. er.. a few years ago having a test ride on one.  The acceleration moved me onto the pillion seat and I had trouble slowing down.  I was/am not a fan generally of two strokes but the smell is unmistakeable.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 3, 2018)

Beemer said:


> Ah the old 750 triple kettle...  I remember.. er.. a few years ago having a test ride on one.  The acceleration moved me onto the pillion seat and I had trouble slowing down.  I was/am not a fan generally of two strokes but the smell is unmistakeable.



How can anyone not love a proper power band


----------



## Beemer (Aug 3, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> How can anyone not love a proper power band



At my age, I like the power to come in progressively and controllable, hence my preference for shaft drive.


----------



## runnach (Aug 3, 2018)

My riding Buddy had a GT380 that was unusual handled like a camel on roller skates,He then got a Trident that was a nice and loud bike. He once picked my Mum up from the Bus stop he was off to see his girlfriend had a spare skid lid how it happened ....Mum had a grin like a Cheshire cat !!!...had ridden when younger with my Dad.

Kettles , KH s all fetching strong money nowadays even as barn finds

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Aug 3, 2018)

Have you noticed how this thread has evolved from the OP's original complaint about noise is is now nearly all fond memories and extolling the virtues of loud (and sometimes exotic) bikes.  Maybe OP should have mis-spent a bit more of his youth


----------



## runnach (Aug 3, 2018)

Don't forget all this obsession with noise started with lolly pop sticks brushing the spokes on yer push bikes as nippers .....Go on admit it :scared:

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Aug 3, 2018)

Noisy pipes are fine. I used to a lot of weekend bike rallies ( otherwise known as an almighty P*ss up) and what really annoyed me was the drunken idiots starting their bikes at 2, 3, 4 in the morning and holding the throttle open, engine bouncing off the rev limiter, sometimes ending in an almighty bang as said engine dismantled itself. Sadly thats more the usual motorcyclist (I wouldnt honour them with the term Biker) these days.
Usually the perpetrator (otherwise known as a Power Ranger) could be seen dressed in a multicoloured leather onesie which looked like it was cut to fit a deformed ape. No respect for their machines and generally no mechanical skills whatsoever.


----------



## mjvw (Aug 4, 2018)

Prime example "Storming the Castle" seen some engine's popped at that rally!


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Aug 4, 2018)

mjvw said:


> Prime example "Storming the Castle" seen some engine's popped at that rally!



Ive got quite a few Stormin rally badges in the house somewhere


----------



## Byronic (Aug 4, 2018)

An HD so uncomfortable my screams were louder than the
the pipes. A chopper rather than a bobber, really effective
rear suspension! Glad I didn't own it!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 4, 2018)

Byronic said:


> An HD so uncomfortable my screams were louder than the
> the pipes. A chopper rather than a bobber, really effective
> rear suspension! Glad I didn't own it!
> 
> View attachment 66326View attachment 66327




Well my HD was mega comfortable, and that was HD's so-called 'chopper' (softail custom) straight out of the factory  

And a hell of a lot easier to ride than many a Jap, Italian or British! bike  

You could cruise on it for hours, added bonus being the seat which was built for big bums  :scared:  :rolleyes2:  :lol-061:


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 4, 2018)

I saw spectacular donut burn outs each year at the Bol, always amazed me how stupid folks can be when in the sun with a few beers inside. Not that I should admit it but we did have a little wager on how many folks I could get in/on my xs1100 with camping sidecar body. Can’t remember what I won but do remember including myself it numbered 13 and I could navigate to the main entrance and back. Almost as much cheering from spectators as when I (totally sober) raced solos up the mountain from Bandol to Paul Richard. Amazingly I never lost at that either although there were a few damaged passenger crash helmets as the markers at the side of the road were metal and not plastic like here.

Not that I was ever a lunatic on a bike you understand or that I used to terrify cars by riding up to them then yanking over so bike and sidecar formed a V or setting off 3 up on the back wheel koff, koff 

My mates used to laugh when someone would say they would never have an outfit as you would be stuck same as in a car 

What was the original subject about?


----------



## Byronic (Aug 4, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Well my HD was mega comfortable, and that was HD's so-called 'chopper' (softail custom) straight out of the factory
> 
> And a hell of a lot easier to ride than many a Jap, Italian or British! bike
> 
> You could cruise on it for hours, added bonus being the seat which was built for big bums  :scared:  :rolleyes2:  :lol-061:



You did note the compliant rear 'suspension'set up in my pic? I didn't know 
where to put my 34"L inseam legs at a stop, almost impossible to carry out the so called Cardington 
shuffle. But cruisers can be comfortable for shortarses, so I'm informed, allows them
to flatfoot of course, and get their leg over without getting a hernia.
Someone with a mega sized derriere might get away sitting on the frame, no real need for a 
proper seat I guess!





Never mind the saddle where's the scooter!


----------



## Herman (Aug 5, 2018)

I went to more motorcycle rallies than I can remember so I had to dig my old jacket out to help me.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 5, 2018)

Byronic said:


> You did note the compliant rear 'suspension'set up in my pic? I didn't know
> where to put my *34"L inseam legs* at a stop, almost impossible to carry out the so called Cardington
> shuffle. But cruisers can be comfortable for shortarses, so I'm informed, allows them
> to flatfoot of course, and get their leg over without getting a hernia.
> ...



I'm only 2" behind you, short *rse :lol-061:


----------



## Fazerloz (Aug 5, 2018)

We will be here this coming bank hol. OGRI MCC Summer Rally | OGRI MCC and on the same field the weekend after. Home - Didmarton Bluegrass Festival


----------



## mjvw (Aug 8, 2018)

Herman said:


> I went to more motorcycle rallies than I can remember so I had to dig my old jacket out to help me.View attachment 66348



i have a box full just cant find them, will keep looking are they collectable now? They would represent a lot of miles and a sherbet or two but best of all the memory's of friendships forged around the camp fire.

V-twins rule.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 8, 2018)

Herman said:


> I went to more motorcycle rallies than I can remember so I had to dig my old jacket out to help me.View attachment 66348



I know that I have a load of those somewhere, I remember doing over 20 thousand miles one year mainly going to rallies on my RD200. Must have a search and dig them out, great days.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 8, 2018)

2cv said:


> I know that I have a load of those somewhere, I remember doing over 20 thousand miles one year mainly going to rallies on my RD200. Must have a search and dig them out, great days.
> 
> View attachment 66388View attachment 66389



A fellow RD200 owner, I used to love mine haha Piranha Orange and went like stink


----------



## mjvw (Aug 8, 2018)

XL 250 Honda to pass the around the block test then the big mistake a plastic maggot knock knock jokes aside it did the job, mainly v twins now did have an RD250 called wangdang as that's what it sounded like on over run.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 8, 2018)

Kwaka KH250 triple me.

The sound of all of the KH triples was a love or hate thing, I loved it.


----------



## runnach (Aug 8, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Kwaka KH250 triple me.
> 
> The sound of all of the KH triples was a love or hate thing, I loved it.



Worth a fortune know those little "kwikasfukis"  the original widowmakers ....pasta frames aside they have a strong following

I had a spin to the coast yesterday, spirited riding coming home on a very quiet A64 ..Maureen is a four cylinder and sounded like a very frustrated caged tiger on song.

Sunday I rode to Holme Moss , ate the climb for fun at the top some older guys with a combination of Enfields and BSAs one a rocket gold star A10 and A7 sat on the grass munching an ice cream like being a teenager all over again.

must have been 30 bikes up there at one bit.! and countless lads passing a couple of lads on R1.s What are they about ? could satisfy my fetish one of those

Channa


----------



## Byronic (Aug 8, 2018)

channa said:


> and countless lads passing a couple of lads on R1.s What are they about ? could satisfy my fetish one of those
> 
> Channa



Just in  case anyone gets the wrong idea, I know you mean the motorbike Channa


----------



## alwaysared (Aug 8, 2018)

Took my test on a Suzuki Hustler 250 (T250), loved that bike and had nothing but two strokes until I got my Honda Shadow VT750DC Spirit in the Florida.

Regards,
Del


----------

